# My golden retriever and his brag.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dont know how many of you know about my golden retriever BasWaaJige. Along time ago I posted his picture and have done a few brags on him. He is the first dog I ever bought and the first I have trained and competed with.

Tonight was the Paul Bunyan Dog Training Association UKC Rally competition. They only offered one show but I entered BaWaaJige and myself in the rally level A show. There was 6 of us entered but only 2 of us Qed. BaWaaJige and I got a first place. I wsa proud of my boy. I was worried we NQed as he got a little too happy and jumped up on his hind legs as he was doing a come front and finish but I got him back on the ground quickly with a "settle" command and we finished the course. His tail was wagging the whole time and several people commented on how happy he looked out there. I was glad to hear that because Jige really isn't that fond of rally he would much rather hunt up a duck. We now have 2 legs towards our Rally level 1 title. The one show I wanted to go to did offer rally this year .


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats, He is so handsome.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ah I love that dog! Great job Sharon, he's come a long way under your hands.:clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys I cant wait for our next adventure to begin. We are going to buckle down and work towards getting titled in Upland Hunt this winter. 

I am going to start working hard with Ashij and Ningaabii too and show them in rally next year. I think Ashij will be a natural Ningaabii it is going to push him out of his comfort zone but in the end I think it will be good for him too.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations! He is a beautiful Golden


----------

